# Tankless



## Squench (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks for all the info OHP. Turns out it was the pump, because in checking back with him a couple days after changing it he says hot water on demand everywhere with no fluctuations. :thumbsup:


----------



## OHPlumber (Apr 18, 2011)

A pleasure to help. If you dont have a scale inhibitor and/or softner and want a product that will serve both purposes, check out the Nuvo H2O water softner. Our company was looking at a product that would not waste water while conditioning it and discovered the Nuvo H2O line. After installing several of these systems over the last couple of years, we have seen how it not only soften the water but also removes scale and lime. It is a real helpful addition to tankless water heater.

Anthony :thumbup:


----------

